# What is the difference?



## Ed8 (Jan 31, 2014)

What is the difference between these two?
Canon PowerShot ELPH 115 IS 16MP 8X Optical Zoom Digital Camera - Black : Point and Shoot Cameras - Best Buy Canada

Canon PowerShot ELPH 115 IS 16.0MP 8X Optical Zoom Digital Camera With Case - Black : Point and Shoot Cameras - Best Buy Canada


----------



## ratssass (Jan 31, 2014)

one has 16MP,the other has 16.0 MP + a case


----------



## Ed8 (Jan 31, 2014)

But the one with case is a discontinued version I think. Which one is better? Also, one is more expensive(no case).


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks like the same camera to me, just a different angle.


----------



## Ed8 (Jan 31, 2014)

The cheaper one i think is older so any spec differences?


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 31, 2014)

Best Buy is pretty tricky the way they hide the specifications buttons on their sites.  I did manage to find them using the links you provided.


----------



## Ed8 (Jan 31, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Best Buy is pretty tricky the way they hide the specifications buttons on their sites.  I did manage to find them using the links you provided.


So do you think there is a better one?


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 31, 2014)

Go in store and ask to see the boxes for both.

if same box, get the cheaper.

if different, get the one you want.

I think they're the same camera though, just a fruckup by best buy in terms of the specifications.

model numbers will be different if there is an upgrade.
if it's a firmware upgrade, get the cheaper one and flash it yourself.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 31, 2014)

One is the camera, solo. The other is the camera, sold with a camera case. Different manufacturer's stock vintage, I would guess: at one time sold with the case. At another time, sold minus the case.


----------



## Ed8 (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay thank you. I guess I will go for cheaper.


----------

